# Poor beat up baby goat :(



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

So my doe kidded last night and while I was still down there I noticed that one of the babys' tails was broken and bleeding. I guess Mama must have stepped on it  I put some flour on to clot it and otherwise it seemed fine (nursing and walking around...) Then this morning I went down there and both of the same baby's ears were bleeding from about half way down to the tip. I'm not sure if Mom got overzealous trying to get the baby clean, or if brother was sucking on his ears during the night. Again, he seems OK, walking around, his tummy seems full and I saw him pee and chew his cud, so I'm thinking he is nursing. I just feel so bad for the poor thing! Is there anything I need to do other than keep checking on him and making sure he is eating and moving around? I spent about an hour down there this morning and didn't witness any of the goats messing with his ears, so I don't know what happened...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Watch for infection and try to figure out who is doing it.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You've got something else going on, rat? ****, weasel?
Kids will suck on ears but never to the point of drawing blood.
Same with mama doe.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Hmm... We have never had any signs of rats, raccoons, or weasels in the barn :\ We just had ducklings hatch a few days ago and none of them have gone missing.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I agree... some other culprit. If momma goat was rejecting the kid then bites to the ears and tails would definitely be possible, but if you have seen her nurse and care for it then another animal or another goat is doing it. Do you think he is trying to nurse off another doe? You may want to put momma and the twins in a separate stall until the kids are sturdy on their feet and you can figure out the issue!

I would wash his wounds in a bit of very diluted iodine and apply some triple antibiotic ointment if he were mine.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh wait... I just saw you mentioned the kid was chewing his cud? Newborns don't chew cud - are you sure he wasn't grinding his teeth due to pain?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Are they in a pen by themselves or can other does get with the kids? I've had mean does (especially Lamancha does who seem to fixate on ears) pick up kids by the ears or tail and fling them if they are not their own.

Saltey is correct....kids don't cud until they start eating hay. Their rumen is not active at this point of their lives.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh no!! He must be grinding his teeth  I have the mama and her babies separated now. And she is still caring for him. I will wash his wounds like you suggested.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad they are in their own space. Hopefully the poor baby will not be hurt anymore.

I agree with all advice.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

So my husband just checked o them about an hour ago and said that the blood on his ears was all dried. But then I just went down and he looked like this! (see attached photo) I just feel sick, I feel so bad for the little guy. Do you think his mom is trying to clean his ears and reopening the wounds?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think you need to grab a book and hang out there until you find out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow. I agree, go out and observe for a while. That is strange.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Update: Baby seems to be doing well (eating, playing etc...) and one ear is dried up and the other is just still oozing a little bit. While I hung out in the barn I only saw the Mom mouth at his ear a little bit one time, but very gently. I am thinking that lottsagoats' hypothesis was correct in that one of the other goats was biting his ears during the night. I think it has taken longer to stop bleeding maybe because she keeps cleaning it? I am keeping them separated from the other goats so, if they are worse again in the morning I will know that there is something else causing it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is the baby today?

Maybe try blue spray on the ears, try not to get it into the eyes. Momma may not like the taste, so she doesn't lick at it.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Baby seems good today. The one ear is still a little oozy, but otherwise good.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

So strange! Is the wee baby doing well now? Did you figure out what was hurting him?


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

This is a really old thread, but I realized that I never updated everyone as to the outcome... I found out that it was my whether that was bit the baby's ears and Mama kept cleaning them and reopening the wounds. It was weird because this was this doe's 2nd kidding and the first time the wether never bothered the babies. In any case, the tip of one of his ears ended up falling off, but he healed up and is now happy and healthy (if a little funny looking). In the future I will be utilizing kidding stalls! Thanks as always for everyone's suggestions and advice!


----------

